# Lokale Xampp Installation absichern



## Bonny2000 (20. August 2008)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe folgendes Problem: 
Ich nutze Zone-Alarm (Free Version), ausserdem habe ich auf meinem Rechner Xampp laufen, um offline über den localhost an Webseiten arbeiten zu können.

Vor einigen Monaten bin ich mit "laufendem Xampp" ins Internet gegangen.Innerhalb von 5 Minuten meldete mein Virenscanner plötzlich einen Virus im MySQL Verzeichnis. Offensichtlich war die Xampp-Installation ungeschützt per Internet zu erreichen.

Seitdem fahre ich Xampp immer herunter, bevor ich ins Internet gehe. Leider ist dies recht umständlich, da ich oft nur für wenige Minuten im Internet bin und danach wieder Xampp hochfahren muss.

Deshalbe meine Frage:
wie kann ich per Zone-Alarm eine laufende Xampp Installation so absichern, dass niemand aus dem Internet darauf zugreifen kann? 

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort!

Bonny


----------



## Navy (20. August 2008)

1. Deinstallier Dein Paketfilter "ZoneAlarm", es bringt Dir keinen Sicherheitsvorteil sondern bewirkt das Gegenteil
2. Binde die Server, die Du nicht ins Netz lassen willst an localhost
3. Versehe alle Accounts der Server mit einem sicheren Passwort
4. im Falle eines Routers: forwarde nur die Port, die Du wirklich brauchst, versetze Deinen Rechner *nicht* in eine DMZ
5. Überprüfe Deine Webseiten auf Lücken (bsp: SQLInjections, etc)
6. Überleg, ob nicht ein eigener Webserver auf Linuxbasis für Dich sinnvoll wäre (XAMPP ist nicht als Produktivumgebung geeignet und wird auch nicht dafür bereitgestellt)


----------



## Bonny2000 (20. August 2008)

Hallo Navy

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.



> XAMPP ist nicht als Produktivumgebung geeignet und wird auch nicht dafür bereitgestellt



Ich nutze XAMPP nur als Entwicklungsumgebung auf meinem Laptop, nicht produktiv. Genau deswegen möchte ich ja, dass niemand per Internet Zugriff auf meine laufende XAMPP Installation erhält, während ich mit dem Laptop im Internet bin. 



> Deinstallier Dein Paketfilter "ZoneAlarm", es bringt Dir keinen Sicherheitsvorteil sondern bewirkt das Gegenteil



Aber wie kann ich dann verhindern, dass vom Internet aus auf eine laufende XAMPP Installation zugegriffen wird? IMHO geht sowas nur über eine Firewall.

Danke schonmal,
Bonny


PS: Gehe nicht über einen Router ins Netz.


----------



## Navy (21. August 2008)

Bonny2000 hat gesagt.:


> Aber wie kann ich dann verhindern, dass vom Internet aus auf eine laufende XAMPP Installation zugegriffen wird? IMHO geht sowas nur über eine Firewall.



Binde die Server (Apache, MySQL, FTP, mail, etc) an Dein Loopbackinterface (127.0.0.1) respektive an localhost und nicht an Dein NIC, so dass diese nicht auf Anfragen von draußen horchen.

Das ist sauber und die beste Lösung. Schlangenöl wie ZoneAlarm haben erhebliche Nach- und nur sehr wenige Vorteile.


----------

